

Identi.ca is now powered by pump.io - zoowar
https://identi.ca

======
rocky1138
What I get in Chrome on Windows 8:

Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with
the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that
you don't have. Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.

